# Trekmodeler Electronics Presents.....



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

:dude: 

Yep! You guessed it. It's the Lighting Kit for the 1/350 scale Polar Lights Refit Enterprise model. 

Now you can light up your PL Refit without all the effort it would normally take. 



http://trekmodeler.com/services/lighting_kit_refit1/lighting_kit_refit1.htm

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm speechless!


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

That is the most awesome lighting kit I have ever seen...I'm getting one!

And TrekModeler's website...an incredible work of genius.

CAPTNEURO


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW!
Astonishing kit!!!

I love the nav deflector effect....fab!!!

Rich


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

LOVE It ... Order placed :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Very impressive presentation!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh, if I could afford the price, I'd have one. <sigh>

Too bad he doesn't sell a kit, you could build yourself, following instructions, for a cheaper price.

I'd put the time, effort, and money into that venture!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You could proably sell the instruction book seperately for $20-$30 easy. A lot of people can't afford the almost $300 price tag but would buy the book in a heartbeat. I would. It would be nice to have. It looks like a great product for those who don't want to build it themselves. Looks really complete a well.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a VERY impressive kit, but many people might not realize that alteration of the bridge dome and lower planetary sensor will be required to achieve the spotlights seen in the pics on the website. They will both have to be raised slightly to allow the light through to illuminate the hull. If you have the skills, then no problem, if you do not, then maybe you might have to sacrifice the spotlights. I AM NOT 100% SURE, so don't beat me up. Other than that, if you have the money, it might be worth it. I was able to achieve the same lighting scheme for considerable less, but I am an electrician by trade, so it comes easy to me. It's up to the individual person.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Probably a silly question, but will this include interior lighting for the shuttlebay as well? Any chance of doing the fading on of the Navigational Deflector, Warp Nacelles, and Impulse Engines instead of just coming on?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

The following is from his web site : 

"The features of the lighting system will allow for 
full interior lighting, including the Cargo/Shuttle Bay, the VIP Lounge,
and the Botanical Gardens. It includes working running/navigation lights. 
It will also enable your Refit Enterprise model to switch from “Warp Mode” to "Stand-By" mode. Last but not least, a unique self-illuminating, hull floodlighting feature that will illuminate the main registry numbers on the saucer section of your refit Enterprise model."


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm unimpressed.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I just bought this kit from my local hobby shop for $49.95 ..No way can I justify spending $295.00 to light it . So i guess it won't be lit if and when i get to building it .. Jeff


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

First, I'd like to Thank you all for the kind responses! It is most appreciate. I have done quite a bit of work on this project and I hope it will be to your satisfaction. I would also like to Thank you for your patience in waiting for the kit. 



Scorpitat said:


> Oh, if I could afford the price, I'd have one. <sigh>
> 
> Too bad he doesn't sell a kit, you could build yourself, following instructions, for a cheaper price.
> 
> ...





robiwon said:


> You could proably sell the instruction book seperately for $20-$30 easy. A lot of people can't afford the almost $300 price tag but would buy the book in a heartbeat. I would. It would be nice to have. It looks like a great product for those who don't want to build it themselves. Looks really complete a well.




I've thought of this and it just might be a future project.  





zenomorp said:


> It's a VERY impressive kit, but many people might not realize that alteration of the bridge dome and lower planetary sensor will be required to achieve the spotlights seen in the pics on the website. They will both have to be raised slightly to allow the light through to illuminate the hull. If you have the skills, then no problem, if you do not, then maybe you might have to sacrifice the spotlights. I AM NOT 100% SURE, so don't beat me up. Other than that, if you have the money, it might be worth it. I was able to achieve the same lighting scheme for considerable less, but I am an electrician by trade, so it comes easy to me. It's up to the individual person.


Yes, In order to achieve real self-illuminated spotlights for the main registration numbers on the top/bottom of the saucer, the bridge and the planetary sensor must be modified. The bridge must be raised a maximum height of 1/8". The sensor dome will not be raised but its forward clear part must have a minor modification to it. The steps to creating real self-illuminating floodlights for the main hull will be included(as optional) in the instruction manual of the lighting kit. You do not have to have advanced modeling skills to modify the parts. The lighting kit should be compatible with Raytheon's lighting methods. 





Opus Penguin said:


> Probably a silly question, but will this include interior lighting for the shuttlebay as well? Any chance of doing the fading on of the Navigational Deflector, Warp Nacelles, and Impulse Engines instead of just coming on?


Yes, This kit was designed to light up all of the interiors. There are pics demonstrating this in the link above. As for the fading feature, it is not available at this point in time.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> I'm unimpressed.



That's too bad because so many are. 

This was of course expected of the competition, but to each their own opinion of course. :wave:

...and considering the fact that i'm not an electrician.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm only going to say this once - let's leave any petty comments about this product out of the posts. If you've got a critique of the product to offer, do so in a constructive manner. If all you wish to do is bash this - or any other product, then take it to email or PM 'cause I don't want it here. 

*This applies for any product mentioned here - if you don't like it and can articulate why in a constructive manner, please feel free to. I expect responses to be along the same line. Take a deep breath and walk away from the computer if you think you might get in to trouble. *

*If all you're out to do is bash a product - for whatever reason - then you need to go elsewhere to do so.*


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

If you do decide to sell the book seperately put me first on the list. There's going to be a lot of different groups comment on this piece of work, so I agree with Griff. For what it is, the time TM put into it, in designing, in planning, getting the parts, the trial and error, the headaches of designing it, it is well worth $300. To the person who wants a lighted Refit but has no clue on how to do it, does not have the time, is too intimidated by the shear scope of the project, it is very much worth the $300 asking price. I'm intimidated by the size of this project, but I want to do it myself and need some help. The instruction book on it's own would fill the wants of a large group of us as well. Great job and keep us posted!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

robiwon said:


> If you do decide to sell the book seperately put me first on the list. There's going to be a lot of different groups comment on this piece of work, so I agree with Griff. For what it is, the time TM put into it, in designing, in planning, getting the parts, the trial and error, the headaches of designing it, it is well worth $300. To the person who wants a lighted Refit but has no clue on how to do it, does not have the time, is too intimidated by the shear scope of the project, it is very much worth the $300 asking price. I'm intimidated by the size of this project, but I want to do it myself and need some help. The instruction book on it's own would fill the wants of a large group of us as well. Great job and keep us posted!


Thank you for the acknowledgment sir! I will seriously consider your great suggestion and will also keep you posted.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have not tackled my Refit yet but I have done other lighted models. My Martian War Machine being my best and it only has 10 LEDs. I had a lot of headaches enginiering that on my own. I envy the people who have done fully lighted Refits and I bow to them all. Mine will get done one day. As soon as I have the nerve to start soldering!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice pre made set, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Wasn't there going to be an option where you only get the blue deflector and was going to run around $200.00? Looks great !

Quick question... Is it possible to keep the deflector blue while the warp engines are off like in ST II, ST III and the movies that followed?

Also do additional LED's need to be hooked up to produce the Raytheon and Zenomorph backlighting of the spotlights?

Thanks Trek !


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trek, if you DO put out a step by step, soldering, and constructing your own light system book for the refit, PLEASE, let me know. I DO want to light mine, but right now, I am "hertz and megahertz" challenged!

I'm holding off till I find a way to light it and finish it. I understand the pricing on your set you have, with time put into it, construction, and all that, but it is far beyond my price range to light my kit. No offense to you, mind you.

Just keep me posted on a step by step manual, and best of luck on your light kit sales! I'd rather build my own, and get some lighting skill knowledge that way. The set looks AWESOME!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

F91 said:


> Nice pre made set, but too rich for my blood.


I was sort of thinking the same thing, to be honest. However, at the same time, if you're like me and electronics illiterate, something like this is pretty much a Godsend. I don't know if I'll get it or not, but I really want to light my Refit when I get around to doing so and will consider all options when I do. I think a set like this that appears to cover all the bases where lighting the model is concerned is a great boon to modelers. This lighting kit will be on that list.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've got parts of my refit lighting system built, but it's not as elaborate as this one. It really is a pain to build the whole thing and takes a huge amount of effort. Still, I'm too cheap AND too proud to buy a pre built set.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't market lighting kits, so it is somewhat debatable as to whether or not I am 'the competition'. My standards run very high. But that can run up the cost of a lighting job.
Thats why I don't sell lighting kits.
But there is no need to accept my opinion about this lighting kit. If you like it, buy it.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

caesar4u said:


> Wasn't there going to be an option where you only get the blue deflector and was going to run around $200.00? Looks great !
> 
> Quick question... Is it possible to keep the deflector blue while the warp engines are off like in ST II, ST III and the movies that followed?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! At this point, the lighting kit will be sold as is. No additional LEDs are required to produce the backlit spotlight effect.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Drool on the ground....

Everytime I turn around someone has some new super-cool gadget or something that goes in, on, or around her. 

Now let's see...car payment or really neat light system that I don't have to figure out.

hmmm.............

seriously though just simple, 5th grade reading level, so easy a caveman could do it, instructions on how to wire up the big E would be really neat

Now if I could just convince Household 6.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> I'm unimpressed.


I for one am .... I am looking to get one as soon as I can afford it. Even if areas of the kit can't fade in or out, it is still a nice addition to the model. I am looking forward to it ... now on to saving up for it.

Maybe by the time I can get it there might be a revision of the kit allowing for some of these effects, even if it meant a little more money. Either way I am there!


----------



## thrakkorzog (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm confused. I thought PL was discontinuing the Refit model - if this is true why launch this product now (I hope it's not true)


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143932

The above link may give you an idea of how long he has been working on this kit


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Yes, In order to achieve real self-illuminated spotlights for the main registration numbers on the top/bottom of the saucer, the bridge and the planetary sensor must be modified. The bridge must be raised a maximum height of 1/8".


1/8" is a pretty hefty raise on that bridge to acheive an effect done from exterior studio lighting. I wish you well with your new product.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> 1/8" is a pretty hefty raise on that bridge to acheive an effect done from exterior studio lighting. I wish you well with your new product.


That's why I mentioned it. It might make the bridge assy look a little odd and many people might not know about it. Trek's made a great kit here, and people should know more about it before they plunk down the cash.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Trekmodeler - Congrats on making a fine lighting kit available! 

As for those who worry about raising the bridge dome - I did it on mine and didn't have to go the full 1/8" to get a spotlight effect. You can get the spotlight effect with less height. Trekmodeler's version at 1/8" probably makes maximum use of the lighting in that area, however. 

AND, the bridge can be raised in such a way that it's not very noticable at all...

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-1130
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-1131
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-1133
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-1253

Back when Trekmodeler first posted this technique, I was so impressed I tore my already finished bridge part off and started over again. I'm very glad I did as the effect looks like a real spotlight (my pics don't do it justice)...

Again, way to go, Trekmodeler!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments and criticism guys! I'm not as experienced as Jwrjr. but this lighting system is definitely effective as you can see from the finished model pics. I'm still playing around with the idea of creating some new FX but for now the kit will be sold as is.

Krako, what an amazing job you did with that bridge! You'd never know it was raised for the spotlight effect. That is exactly what I was shooting for on my models. Awesome Job!! And you are right, 1/8" is the maximum use of lighting. 



fokkerpilot said:


> 1/8" is a pretty hefty raise on that bridge to acheive an effect done from exterior studio lighting. I wish you well with your new product.





zenomorp said:


> That's why I mentioned it. It might make the bridge assy look a little odd and many people might not know about it. Trek's made a great kit here, and people should know more about it before they plunk down the cash.


The fact that folks might not be down with the whole bridge raising technique is the reason why it was made (*optional*) on the kit. The instruction manual gives the necessary steps for creating the effect but it also says that it is optional. Folks who are not in favor of the technique are not forced to implement it. It is not a required step in the lighting process at all. In fact if you choose not to go with the "bridge raise" technique you can use the remaining 2 spotlight LEDs as extra sources for overall interior lighting of the saucer section.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The highlights section on the Lighting kit page has been updated.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well I ordered it...it was this or Randy Cooper's Star Destroyer, and I don't think I have anywhere to put Randy Cooper's Star Destroyer. I'd like to get my Refit to look good enough to sit comfortably next to the MR TOS Enterprise--I just got Don's Light and Magic "Federation Flasher Kit" and I think I would rather spend another $300 on this than do all the soldering and testing I'd have to do on that thing...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Trekmodeler, I think this is a fantastic offering. Its really impressive how the whole thing is set up and the addition of blinking lights, optional spotlighting and the deflector change effect is top notch. Even though its expensive (compared with the kit) its well worth it. Obviously anyone attempting to light their Refit would probably spend close to that on parts anyway, and then have to deal with the added hassle of designing the set up as well.

One question, and pardon my ignorance... it says 9v AC/DC power supply... does that mean you can plug it into the wall as opposed to using batteries?

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

fokkerpilot said:


> 1/8" is a pretty hefty raise on that bridge to acheive an effect done from exterior studio lighting. I wish you well with your new product.


I have to agree. In my opinion any raise to the bridge throws things off a bit. With that said, I think it's great that TM has made this optional with his kit.

I too wish you well Trek 

By the way Trek, I love the look of your website


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Trekmodeler, I think this is a fantastic offering. Its really impressive how the whole thing is set up and the addition of blinking lights, optional spotlighting and the deflector change effect is top notch. Even though its expensive (compared with the kit) its well worth it. Obviously anyone attempting to light their Refit would probably spend close to that on parts anyway, and then have to deal with the added hassle of designing the set up as well.
> 
> One question, and pardon my ignorance... it says 9v AC/DC power supply... does that mean you can plug it into the wall as opposed to using batteries?
> 
> Cheers! :wave:


Thanks I appreciate it Nova! 

Yes sir, This is a wall plug in power supply that will be included in the kit. The unit is not battery powered.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> I have to agree. In my opinion any raise to the bridge throws things off a bit. With that said, I think it's great that TM has made this optional with his kit.
> 
> I too wish you well Trek
> 
> By the way Trek, I love the look of your website


Thanks Raist!  Yep, that's why it's optional. There are modelers who would not mind doing it but then there are modelers who do not like the idea of rasing the bridge. 

The spotlights can also be backlit for those of you who would like to use Raytheon's method. 

Oh and Raist Thanks for the compliment on the site. I'd like to thank James Snelling of SnellingWebDevelopment.com for creating my site.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hey guys,
I'm currently "caveman proofing" this lighting kit (because if I can do it,it's easy enough for...well, you know)and sending my obsevations back in to the chief. 

All I can say is that you will be getting your money's worth. 

this kit is Sa-weet!

the only point I would argue is that (at least on the saucer) making Raytheon-brand (patent pending) floodlights would be tough to do given the extent and shape of the lighting rigs that are made for thaose areas. they are basically two donut wire rigs that mount to the inside surfaces and would cover up the "light" areas unless you modified them.

just my 2 cents 
Lou


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I just took a closer look at the interior photos of the installed lighting rigs...and it really confirmed the wisdom of the purchase (short of actually having it!). I would NEVER in my wildest dreams have the patience or time to rig something like this up myself...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for your purchases guys! 

I'm posting a progress update on the status of the Lighting units ordered and some other stuff I'm getting done in the background. 

Here is a pic 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL refit light kit/000_7130.jpg


As you can see from the pic I'm working on several lighting kits at once plus 3 model build-ups; an Enterprise-C and 2 Voyagers. Everything is going great and I'll have them ready and delivered on time.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Gee ...can't say you have nothing to do lol got my PL350 in last week... not that i'm in a hurry to get my kit... BUT iS IT READY YET ?? :tongue:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

What are the chances of sending out the instruction manuals ahead of the actual kits? I'm painting my refit before the build (I realize that's insane...) and since I won't be seeing the lighting kit for a month or two I'd like to start doing whatever interior work I need to do to prepare the model for light installation...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Sure, I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Fantastic--my order's under Jeff Bond, e-mail's [email protected] if you don't already have the shipping info.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

No problem, I've got it, Thanks! I'll get that out to you on Monday.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Update on the progress of the lighting units folks...

I'm nearly done and ready to ship out the first few orders. They are now being thoroughly tested. Below, I've posted a few links of pics of one of my photobucket albums showing the progress of work that has been done so far on the ordered kits as well as a couple of video demos of the light FX of the upper saucer section.

LOTS of the light kits being produced(shame they can't be mass produced...by me anyway). :drunk: 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL refit light kit/lightkitsprogress.jpg

pic of the upper saucer light unit being tested
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL refit light kit/000_7205.jpg

video demo 1
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...t light kit/?action=view&current=000_7196.flv

video demo 2
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...t light kit/?action=view&current=000_7203.flv

Until next update
:wave: :dude:


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

OOH yeah .. thats what i'm talking about, been waiting, it's worth the wait !
:dude:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I hope I'm in the first batch...I've been using the instruction manual to get the kit ready for the lighting units, still trying to work out if other internal support is needed...


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Jbond, I hear ya i'm hoping to be in the first batch as well.....


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, you guys are among the first! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Yep, you guys are among the first! :thumbsup:



And We thank you Sir ! :hat: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Woohoo!!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I've begun packaging the first 3 kits(I'll be packing 3 at a time). It's the best I could do at the moment. Before I began packing them, I completed a 3 day long light test to sure that all of the electronics were working. I also took some time to put one kit into the refit model which I documented with pictures and video. The pictures and videos are in the link below. The pics and the videos should be able to answer at least some questions you may have. If not, feel free to ask.  

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL refit light kit/?start=60


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's a great supplement to the instruction manual! Looks like both deflector lights are affixed to the central support pole that runs down the center of the front of the engineering sections?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes sir, 

The dual deflector lights are attached to one of the lighting units. You won't have to do anything except install the units, fix them in place using glues or epoxy and then plug the them together. 

Oh and I can not stress this enough. Make sure to use either Frosted Glass finish(recommended), or dull coat from inside of the clear parts such as the warp grills and the deflector until you see that they are even. For the warp grills you will be providing your own color whether violet or blue. Simply mist the desired color onto the inside(back) of the part after defracting the light using the aforementioned products.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Kit Assembler's, lighting, etc.*

"Fascinating......"


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I did use frosted glass spray and it works pretty well although it's INCREDIBLY toxic--you should only spray it in the middle of an acre or two of open land if you can help it...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good but too expensive for me also
id consider a "kit"


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Any "shipping news" on these yet? I know the first batch were being packed last week...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

jbond said:


> Any "shipping news" on these yet? I know the first batch were being packed last week...


Yes, I originally was going to pack and ship only 3 at a time but since I had 6 nearly complete, I decided to pack and ship the first 6 last Saturday, but I was not able to get them all packaged before the Post office closed. So I sent out the first 6 yesterday at about 1:00 pm. There is a 6-8 week waiting period for a light kit and about 6 weeks has passed for the first orders so everything is well on schedule. Hopefully, the next batch will be faster. :wave:


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoooo !! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Ditto!


----------



## space_modeler (Mar 9, 2005)

Got mine yesterday!
It comes in a big box, well packed (ingenious packing job actually).
The manual looks really nice (I'm so used to getting expensive models lately without manuals) and everything is marked. 
I haven't started unwrapping the individual pieces yet but yes... it really does exist!

- Mark R.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any updates on if this kit can be more customized?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got mine! But it just goes next to the unbuilt Refit box 

...some day... ...but I thought I'd chime in for those tracking whether they are going out


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Great to hear it guys! Thanks for the comments! 

There will definitely be customizations in the future, but they will be optional and will cost extra. I'm working on them in my free time.

Thanks again, and I hope you will enjoy the kits!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I started a bunch of interior sets for mine a while back... I'm planning to experiment with using many of the interior lights in this light kit to route into fiber optics for subtle effects spilling light into areas. I've never been fond of the windows that look like they are glowing... even though it's the way they were lit in the films... I want to see the suggestion of stuff in every window. This light set looks like there's PLENTY to work with! Thanks for making it Trekmodeler!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Great to hear it guys! Thanks for the comments!
> 
> There will definitely be customizations in the future, but they will be optional and will cost extra. I'm working on them in my free time.
> 
> Thanks again, and I hope you will enjoy the kits!


I am willing to pay the extra. If you can please let us know when the customizations will be available I will submit my order. This gives me time to save up for now.


----------

